# Cuba Travel Restrictions



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Well, so much for my plan to visit Havana via a cruise some day...

https://www.apnews.com/67c721daee8143d4a2e6ee8c401bf215

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, so much for my plan to visit Havana via a cruise some day...
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/67c721daee8143d4a2e6ee8c401bf215
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Better put that Guayabera and flip flops back in the closet. :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I was literally just about to post an article I saw a min ago. Ya beat me to it. 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

It means nothing really.
Many enter through third party countries.
Its like crossing the boarder into Mexico.
They let you right in getting back to the states is the only time you are questioned about it.
There are many travel agencies that even have package's available.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry but I'm not understanding the logic of going to Cuba as a vacation, it's a impoverished communist country whose finer hotels have no food to speak of on the menu 90% of the time, local people are literally deprived of any food or amenities and you have a government hostile towards our own. Why when there are so many other places to choose from if you want a Caribbean destination??


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, so much for my plan to visit Havana via a cruise some day...
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/67c721daee8143d4a2e6ee8c401bf215
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


Just say you're a journalist for Puff :wink2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

JDom58 said:


> Sorry but I'm not understanding the logic of going to Cuba as a vacation, it's a impoverished communist country whose finer hotels have no food to speak of on the menu 90% of the time, local people are literally deprived of any food or amenities and you have a government hostile towards our own. Why when there are so many other places to choose from if you want a Caribbean destination??


I wouldn't want to spend a ton of time there, but I do think it would be a fun experience to visit the birthplace of the modern cigar. Just a quick day trip would be enough for me, but since that isn't an option anymore, it's disappointing.



Gumby-cr said:


> Just say you're a journalist for Puff :wink2:


Ha, something tells me that wouldn't end well. :vs_laugh:


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Sorry but I'm not understanding the logic of going to Cuba as a vacation, it's a impoverished communist country whose finer hotels have no food to speak of on the menu 90% of the time, local people are literally deprived of any food or amenities and you have a government hostile towards our own. Why when there are so many other places to choose from if you want a Caribbean destination??


I agree. Most of the Caribbean is a (removed by moderator) hole and are 3rd world countries. Cuban cigars you can get from other countries and the deals are out there.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I wouldn't want to spend a ton of time there, but I do think it would be a fun experience to visit the birthplace of the modern cigar. Just a quick day trip would be enough for me, but since that isn't an option anymore, it's disappointing.


A grand gesture but I think you are making a decision based on your romantic nostalgia with the Cuban cigar instead of the reality of the state that country has been in since 1958. You will not find the pearl of the Caribbean there anymore, that is long gone. What you will find is the turd of the Caribbean now and you would be bitterly disappointed if you go there :vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Well, so much for my plan to visit Havana via a cruise some day...
> 
> https://www.apnews.com/67c721daee8143d4a2e6ee8c401bf215
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


https://indianajo.com/varadero-beach-resorts-cuba.html

https://christinagalbato.com/reflections-about-cuba/


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

While I haven't been to Cuba..yet...when I lived in Palm Beach Gardens I would ride my motorcycle down to Miami and vist friends that I made in the Cigar Lounges who were natives to that island. Suffice to say they missed their homeland and would tell me stories about it. Yes, each island has it's own positives and negatives and the only island I have not visited is Cuba....I'm not deterred to visit there because each area holds it's own secrets and beauty and history and charm...some who have gone there reinforce the positives to me and tell me the areas to visit and areas to stay away from.

JDom58....not to debate your opinion regardless of if you have been there once or many times.....I think you have mischaracterized the island. Yes, it's a communist Gov't but the people who lived there and I've talked with tell me a different story complete with a rich history of it's people and the beauty that is there. I can't testify to the restaurants or the other things you brought up esp. since 1958....I don't think you're old enough to say you were there or experienced what life was like then but my point is this.,,,,there are those who would like to visit there whether for tourist stuff, cigars, history or whatever and to blanket state that it's not worth going there....let others make up their own minds.

I've traveled pretty much the world and had people tell me that going to different places was crap...example,,,,Barcelona, Florence, Venice, Rome, Amalfi Coast, Croatia, Spain and Portugal....even had some that said going to Paris was a total waste.....come to find out they had their own prejudices about places because something negative took place on their travels or they just didn't like what they saw or experienced. I plan to visit Russia one day.,,,,don't like the Gov't nor their politics but it's rich in history....just like parts of Germany are amazing with history even with the stories of WWII.

For those who want to visit Cuba....decide for yourselves what it is you want to see.....or experience. If I listened to those who tried to warn me about places in the world I'd have missed out on a lot so I'm glad to say that doing research first is key to enjoyment. The only place I wouldn't visit these days.,,,,,Dominican Republic even though I've been there half a dozen times....same with Costa Rica, Honduras and Guatamala. FWIW there are places right here in America that have it's own $hitholes....no country is spared from it..,...even Hawaii has areas that I wouldn't be caught dead in. Viva la Tourism!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cigary said:


> While I haven't been to Cuba..yet...when I lived in Palm Beach Gardens I would ride my motorcycle down to Miami and vist friends that I made in the Cigar Lounges who were natives to that island. Suffice to say they missed their homeland and would tell me stories about it. Yes, each island has it's own positives and negatives and the only island I have not visited is Cuba....I'm not deterred to visit there because each area holds it's own secrets and beauty and history and charm...some who have gone there reinforce the positives to me and tell me the areas to visit and areas to stay away from.
> 
> JDom58....not to debate your opinion regardless of if you have been there once or many times.....I think you have mischaracterized the island. Yes, it's a communist Gov't but the people who lived there and I've talked with tell me a different story complete with a rich history of it's people and the beauty that is there. I can't testify to the restaurants or the other things you brought up esp. since 1958....I don't think you're old enough to say you were there or experienced what life was like then but my point is this.,,,,there are those who would like to visit there whether for tourist stuff, cigars, history or whatever and to blanket state that it's not worth going there....let others make up their own minds.
> 
> ...


Hi Cigary, I can respect your opinion and anyone else who decides they want to travel there. I am a Cuban born American born in 1958 for that matter. My family has lived in Cuba since the mid 1800"s and had emigrated from Spain, we lived in the Vedado suburb of Havana, my family were all professionals, my great grandfather played many chess matches against Capa Blanca, my grandfather was a successful trial attorney, my father was a district manager for Procter & Gamble in Havana, so I know a little about Cuban history pre '58. For Cuba post '58, I'm really not going to post in a public forum what the Castro regime did to members of my family and countless others but I will say that there is a very good reason why people fled for their lives from there.
Rich history yes prior to the Castro regime, beautiful landscape yes, beautiful beaches yes the best in the world, the food was world class. And if your a Cuban there today you can't find the basic bar of soap, monthly rations of food that sustain a household, I could go on for ever. All this I know because I still have close friends that go there to bring whatever they can to help family members that where too old to leave or just could not. I'll stop here because I could write pages as I begin to think about all I hear when they return from their visits and just leave it at that. Peace out


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I completely understand your narrative......I grew up in the mid 50's....we had friends who came from Cuba and they were like family to us and it was this family who introduced me to Cuban Cigars....a wonderful man who was the mayor of our city. My education about Cuba came from him and the stories he told...at the tender age of 6 made me want to go there.,,,,,his nostalgia and family when he was a boy and lived there. Yes, the unfair treatment of Cuba and it's people is horrible and I can't just abandon the stories of a very proud and humble heritage of hard working peoples who have been subjugated because of politics.

I wasn't trying to minimize your post but actually trying to give credit where it's due. I've seen enough cultural prejudice in the world to make anyone sick to their stomachs.....there are good people all over the world who just happen to live in places that are being taken advantage of by their own country and I pinch myself daily because I get to live a life I don't deserve at times and question my own opportunities as to why me,,,,,,why am I allowed to live better than 95% of the worlds population?

It would be a great day for you and I to sit down and have a couple of cigars and some rum and talk about nostalgia of your homeland and opine about world politics..,,,,,the disenfranchised.....those who had to work harder than their neighbors.....those who were lucky and not so lucky. Life isn't fair.....but even in that we can still make things better for others by understanding and looking to bring a little bit of good to places that aren't so good....just by showing up in places and making a difference no matter how small it might be. My wife and I were in Casablanca of all places and as we were touring a relative hovel of an area......so very poor that there was a mother with 3 kids that were malnourished.....she looked to be in her mid 20's and as skinny as a rail but I had to go over to her and put in her hand some money.....I guess what I had given to her was a months worth of funds and it wasn't 1 minute after that my wife and I were surrounded by at least 50 people clamoring for us to give them money. We had to be escorted away immediately before things got dicey as the townspeople were surrounding our tour bus and we narrowly got away. I was mad and frightened all at the same time at the injustice of it all....I love traveling for the educational benefits of it and how my own prejudices have been altered as a result of seeing things in their reality.

Peace to you as well.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks Cigary love your response, if you're in Miami on Friday night let me know and you can come join our Domino game, basically 4-5 Cubans talking [email protected] LOL if not we can always meet up somewhere anytime. Thanks again


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

....and that, my gents, is how every discussion should flow and end....
wish our country had more people like you guys


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

All the more reason why Americans should be able to travel freely anywhere they please in support of "people of the world".


----------

